# Condensate Termination



## Olympichvac (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a condensate drain that is 3/4" pvc coming out of a sidewall of home. The termination is just a 90 degree elbow (white). The house is tan.............why do I mention the colors? See attachment.


----------



## north star (Sep 3, 2016)

*~ ~ H ~ ~*


Is there question ?


*~ ~ H ~ ~*


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2016)

The question is the circled correction.  I have never asked for paint on pvc like I do for abs.  I didn't know that uv kills pvc....maybe it does and maybe it doesn't.

There's not much room for corrections on that slip.

Where is the 7 amp fuse for the fau located?


----------



## Olympichvac (Sep 3, 2016)

Point of this post is to list some of the ridiculous issues inspectors can call you on. Has nothing to do with uv.....he just wanted the pvc painted to match the house.

7amp fuse, which they don't make, is in the ssu where I had a 15 amp fuse


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2016)

Olympichvac said:


> Point of this post is to list some of the ridiculous issues inspectors can call you on. Has nothing to do with uv.....he just wanted the pvc painted to match the house.
> 
> 7amp fuse, which they don't make, is in the ssu where I had a 15 amp fuse





NO

inspector did not specify color

Paint it bright orange, so he sees that it is painted!!!


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2016)

Suggestion, you might not want to post your companies name??


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2016)

The paint color might be a city requirement for aesthetics.   You could refuse to work on non-white houses.  But I don't think I would advertise the fact.

What is an ssu?


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2016)

cda said:


> Suggestion, you might not want to post your companies name??


Or correction slips. 

I would be pleased to provide contractor names. 

I have an Anti-Angie's List. 

Hells Bells....There's mug shots.


----------

